# Best tires under $800 2005 17'' rims



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys

I will be picking up my new 2005 m6 GTO on tuesday!! It needs a set of four new tires to pass inspection. I am looking to spend under $800, but would preferably like to spend $600 or less. It has the 17'' rims.

This car will be my daily driver. I am looking for a tire that handles well in wet and dry conditions, as well as one that will hold up as long as possible.

Any suggestions?

-Sos


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe check with these guys.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f55/make-100-a-42225/


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I recommend the BFG comp-2s if you are looking for a summer tire that never sees snow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sostowsk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I will be picking up my new 2005 m6 GTO on tuesday!! It needs a set of four new tires to pass inspection. I am looking to spend under $800, but would preferably like to spend $600 or less. It has the 17'' rims.
> 
> ...



Trust me when I tell you Discount Tire direct cannot be beat. Not even by Tire rack. I purchased 4 sets of tires through D T D. I researched and researched and after my 2nd set I no longer shop I call them. I place an order and they are delivered in 2-3 days, no tax no shipping charges.


For my '05 I got a set of Hankook V12's delivered 495 which includes road hazard at 14.95 each. Mine are for dry weather, but on my Trans-Am is a set of Hankooks all weather tires. They area also nice. 

Since then BF Goodrich has come out with a new tire similar to the OEM ones that were discontinued. I am happy with the Hankooks. 

And the 100.00 rebate Rukee linked to...... HaveTire Rack try and beat it.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. Has anyone had Kuhmos or their gto?

Here's a link to what I am thinking about getting. $382 after mail in rebate plus $55 shipping, and they have a lot of very positive reviews. However, the gto has a lot more power than most of the reviewers cars. Does anyone have any reason why these wouldn't be a good first tire for the tight budgeted?

-sos

Kumho*Ecsta 4X


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I put Continental Extreme Contact DWS on my Grand Prix (I have Nitto NT05s on the goat). They were one of the Consumer's Reports best rated tire for all around wet/dry traction and longevity. Every tire gives up something so wear loses to softness and grip and of course price is in there too.


----------

